# Ridiculous Interview



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I went to this job interview last week and it was so unprofessional. The interview lasted almost an hour in which they spent 90% of the time asking me about things that have nothing to do with the job like going into details of my family background. 

Near the end, I got to demonstrate my skills for the job and they acknowledged that I can handle the job. HOWEVER, at the end, they asked whether I could stick with them for a couple of years and I honestly answered that I can only work until September since I might be moving to another state. Then they concluded," it was a bit too short for us. We really need someone who can work for longer than that." Why the hell you didn't mention it in the beginning of the interview or putting that it the job listing??? :|

It was fking waste of time!:bah


----------



## fishinbarrel (Jan 19, 2015)

I had an interview like that once but at the end the guy said "as long as you don't hold a grudge we'll get along, I'm gettin better with anger management but I still loose my s*** alot" I nearly fell off the chair, and this was after I waited an hour for the interview and talked for another 30min. It was a f****** nightmare.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a 45minute interview at freaking CVS what the hell.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> I had a 45minute interview at freaking CVS what the hell.


At least you got an interview! The online application took me an hour to complete!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

When I interviewed candidates at the restaurant I worked for, I tried to keep the interview relevant and flowing. Unless their family was the source of their reliable transportation (one of the questions because we were not on a bus route), I didn't ask/hear about their relatives. Sometimes within a few minutes of them leaving, I had a reference on the phone and a decision could be made that day.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats total suckfest. Very uncool bro :/


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

fishinbarrel said:


> I had an interview like that once but at the end the guy said *"as long as you don't hold a grudge we'll get along, I'm gettin better with anger management but I still loose my s*** alot" *I nearly fell off the chair, and this was after I waited an hour for the interview and talked for another 30min. It was a f****** nightmare.


:lol :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't know if this is professional or not? 

i was sitting in a hotel lobby, waiting for my SO to show up during vacation.

But this young guy was sitting there in the lobby, looking a little nervous, while waiting for someone.

Three guys come in, carrying a crate of paperwork. They introduce themselves to the kid, and i thought they were going to leave? They walked straight over to where i was sitting with the poor kid in tow. They all sat down, and i realize after about 2 mins. that they're interviewing the kid for a job as a waiter.

I felt really embarrassed for the kid. It's bad enough interviewing for a job - but it's even worse when someone you don't even know is within ear-shot.

I got up and went over to the furthest corner of the lobby and waited for my boyfriend.:|


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

I, too was interrogated (interviewed), but afterwards, really felt like ****.

I had applied for work on-line at a very prestigious hospital in Boston. The HR dept. person, emailed me about an hour after i submitted the application which took over an *hour to submit* - PLUS, they had me take another *1/2 hour *to do their *"online behavioral test."*

The email stated they were interested and would like to talk to me over the phone, and i was elated - it was a branch hospital of Harvard University!
The day came for the screening interview? It and 1 1/2 hours to fill out an application - but only 7 mins - yes 7 mins - for that HR person to shoot me down.

She thought I was *FROM *NM.. "Which doesn't look very good on your resume." (People in the North assume, that NM is Mexico) - which they really aren't far from the mark.

I corrected her: I worked and live in Santa Fe - but i'm not FROM Santa fe.

She cut me off before i finished, and said:

*"Well, are you coming up here to live or do you have any relatives? 'Cause we're not paying for relocation."
*
"No, but many facilities do have a relocation bonus for those who are "out of state".


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Then she went in for the jugular:

*Oh so, did you just fill out an application and just send it anywhere and hope to get a job?!! Is that what you did?"*

No, i filled out the application because i wanted to work with a great team at a Prestigious Hospital/Campus - It's part of Harvard University.

Cut me off again: *"Do you have your license to work here?

*Yes, My licenses are listed on my resume, I'm certified throughout the U.S.

Before i could finish - she cut me off, and said: "*Yeah, sure, i'll send your resume to the Dept. Manager and we'll go from -" *Click!

She hung up on me.:|

I went through all of that, instead of them just emailing me and saying: "We're going to make our assumptions about people from out of state - so you need not apply.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Then she went in for the jugular:
> 
> *Oh so, did you just fill out an application and just send it anywhere and hope to get a job?!! Is that what you did?"*
> 
> ...


You should totally file a complaint.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

That blows.

But in the future, _never_ tell an employer you're only going to be their for a few months, even if it's a job in retail or flipping burgers.

HR's main objective is to prevent high turnover, and if a bunch a people quit in 3-6 months, it'll be their rear ends that end up on the chopping block, so that's essentially like the words of death in a job interview.

It's best to just answer "3-5 years hopefully in a higher position" or something and see where it goes from there.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> That blows.
> 
> But in the future, _never_ tell an employer you're only going to be their for a few months, even if it's a job in retail or flipping burgers.
> 
> ...


But what if they make you sign a contract after you said that?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

oku said:


> You should totally file a complaint.


i've been knocked down like that before by HR in a few places. But it's surprising when they actually turn your resume over to the hiring manager, and get hired.

Some employers tend to use HR people as a "rite of passage" to see if employees can get pass them?

Thus, i'll let it go. :blank

Oh, but this is starting to become a new trend. I received a rejection email from some other HR dept., saying basically, they've hired someone else. No problem, i deleted it right?

A week later, i received a survey asking me to *"Rate our online application processing experience.":|*


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

oku said:


> But what if they make you sign a contract after you said that?


They would not have made you sign a contract. Contracts are for CEOs and such. If any one asks how long you plan to stay in the future, lie. That's a dumb question anyway. Even if you plan stay for 10 years something could come up requiring you to leave the to company.

What kind of family questions did they ask?


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

lonerchick said:


> They would not have made you sign a contract. Contracts are for CEOs and such. If any one asks how long you plan to stay in the future, lie. That's a dumb question anyway. Even if you plan stay for 10 years something could come up requiring you to leave the to company.
> 
> What kind of family questions did they ask?


I appreciate your tip. Wish I'd known it.

Oh, they asked about why my family decided to move to this country, which city they were born, their occupations, incomes, whether we have a house or not, and etc..... :no


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

They didn't list in the ad that they were looking for someone long term because they don't need to do that. They only do it for temp and part time jobs.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

oku said:


> But what if they make you sign a contract after you said that?


I doubt they would have unless they mentioned it in the advert that it's a contract position (they usually have to mention those things).

But even if they did, you could always get them to release you or transfer you if need be.

If you require something short term however, you're probably better off gunning for temp positions for the time being.

I would hope that the interview for those would be much less extensive.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> I had a 45minute interview at freaking CVS what the hell.


Haha, I had literally an hour long interview at Chipotle years ago. *That* interview was all kinds of ridiculous. The whole time I kept thinking, You're ****ing making burritos, not curing cancer.

Funnily enough I still remember some of the ridiculous interview questions they asked.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> I had a 45minute interview at freaking CVS what the hell.





Perkins said:


> Haha, I had literally an hour long interview at Chipotle years ago. *That* interview was all kinds of ridiculous. The whole time I kept thinking, You're ****ing making burritos, not curing cancer.
> 
> Funnily enough I still remember some of the ridiculous interview questions they asked.


I had a panel like interview with 2 managers and a crap load of behavioral questions at White Castle last year as well. And this was just to be a crew member!

It's almost become laughable.

And with how picky customer service jobs have become in who they hire, you'd think service would be better, but it's at all time lows.

All they're doing is hiring great story tellers. :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> *All they're doing is hiring great story tellers.* :lol


damn, you hit the nail right on the head!!:yes


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

oku said:


> I appreciate your tip. Wish I'd known it.
> 
> Oh, *they asked about why my family decided to move to this country,* which city they were born, their occupations, incomes, whether we have a house or not, and etc..... :no


To the US? If so, those questions may have been illegal. It is illigal to discriminate based on national origin. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

One of the first interviews I had was whilst I was still at school (I must have barely been 16). One particular large industry local to us was taking on a group of apprentices that summer once they finished school. I was selected with a bunch of others. I muddled my way through the interview okay, although I was nervous as heck. Where I fell flat was on the Aptitude Test. Yes, an Aptitude test to someone who’s still at school who had practically no work experience at that point – and a specific test on that industry. I felt people who had been there for decades could easily fail it as more than half made absolutely no sense whatsoever to me. Strangely enough, lots of others passed it – as if I'd missed some sort of important section (or even entire years) out of my school career. What the…?! It’s then I started to realise I wasn't going to get on in adult life. So far, I've only proven myself correct.

My first job, where I was at for nine years, advertised it as a permanent position. It was almost the only reason why I applied. That and the fact that it was very local to me. I went for the interview and it turned out that it was only for maternity cover and it was 'undecided' if it was going to be permanent or not at that point. I got the job but was worried sick I'd be starting the process of applying and interviews all over again. Fortunately it seems they 'forgot' to let me go when the lady come back and I simply carried on from there… That lady actually handed in her notice barely a fortnight after returning anyway, after having a massive argument with one of the directors. I think that may have been the reason why they kept me.

I've not had many job interviews over the years. I generally stick to what I know and that’s that. However when I was about 17 I did have an interview at a local car dealership, whilst in the above position. It was for a job in their parts/service department around the back of the main showroom. Cutting a long story short, even though I felt like a perfect fit and rattled off some spec lists to prove (cars are my passion and I had relatives already working for this particular brand, actually building them) they disagreed, offered me a wage less than what I was already taking home despite the hours being longer and basically wanted me to give them an answer there and then. I walked away. The interview lasted barely 15 minutes from memory. I was so disappointed with how they treated me. The interviewer was generally abrupt and after I realised it wasn't 'meant to be', I politely started questioning his knowledge over specs of which he couldn't answer back to. He tested mine and couldn't pick a hole in it – which I think upset him. To be honest, I think I knew more than he did and took offence to someone 20 years his junior (at least), showing more enthusiasm about the job than perhaps I should have done.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

lonerchick said:


> To the US? If so, those questions may have been illegal. It is illigal to discriminate based on national origin.


Eh, I doubt it was asked in a discriminatory fashion. They probably were just curious of what his answer might be.

Interviewers do that a lot to "catch the interviewee by surprise" whatever the that means... :roll



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> damn, you hit the nail right on the head!!:yes


Yep, it's a shame too.

In a way, I'm glad though as it forced me out of the fast food and retail industries.

It's not like the one I'm in now is much better (warehouse) but at least you're not grilled like a CEO and asked irrelevant questions only to be cursed at by customers for minimum wage.


----------



## Karkay (Feb 17, 2015)

A lot of job interviews seem to be all about how you play the social game. Can you talk about yourself? Can you talk about them? Are you answering how you really think or how you think they think you should? Tricky stuff, never know what they want with that last one. heh.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Worst interview was with someone that was so desperate to hire someone they called me randomly (I hadn't applied with them) and asked if I could interview. Because of this, I don't put my resume online anymore and usually only apply directly to the company I'm going for.

Anyways, I was like, "Sure."
"Can you get here by 3:30?" I think it was around 3 or so then and this place was across town in an area I was unfamiliar with, I wasn't dressed for an interview, didn't have my stuff ready, etc.
"4:30?"
"(sighs audibly) Fine."
Anyways, it was sketchy (the phone call and the place) but I was desperate, so I quickly look up the address, and ask my mom if I can drive there as it was so last-minute I couldn't just take the bus. I ended up getting lost, of course, but made it before 4:30. I think 4:25 or something.
Anyways, the interview was basically non-existent. 
"Okay, we've seen your resume. We know you can do the work, but for the sake of things I still have to go through and ask you the quiestions."
Proceeds to ask questions about the job and if I can handle it (receptionist position). "Yes, I can handle that."
"You have a car?"
"No, I'll take the bus."
Interview immediately turns sour.
"Oh.... Well, we'll be in touch."
I get a call later saying that while I was a great fit, they were going to pass and they went with someone else.
"Hm. Let me guess. It's because I take the bus?"
"Yes. We just don't think you'll be reliable and on time." (You know, I sort of have to respect the blunt honesty now, most HR people wouldn't say something like that)
Well, obviously I'm annoyed, but whatever. "OK, thanks. I hope things work out." I mean, I was polite and all.
The next day, they call, desperate.
"Hey, um, so I know we said that we weren't going to go with you and we'd go with someone else, but they declined, so um, if you want... Well, we'll take a chance."
Most people probably would have passed, but I didn't. I had been unemployed for so long that I needed to take something.
"When do I start?"
"Tomorrow, 8am."

So, pro tip to anyone out there, transportation discrimination is real. Believe it or not, this wasn't the first time this has been an issue. People are so ignorant - We had 12 inches of snow recently. Guess who made it in every day, on time, because I don't have a rinky-dink little car that can't handle the roads? I swear, it's become like this sort of game now where I now answer as vague as possible.

"I have reliable transportation."

Most places aren't as open about it (instead they just give general, vague rejections), but I know I haven't moved on several times because I've been deemed without 'reliable' transportation (although the places I've worked for have come to like it because I _am_ reliable, go figure). I bike in the summer, too and walk when I can, but heaven forbid you walk with your two legs. It just ain't reliable enough in my neck of the woods. If you don't drive, you a lazy bum! 

Oh, and for that job, I'm happy to say that they seemed genuinely pleased when I showed up on time everyday. I do think I changed their minds, and I hope that they won't be so short-sighted / judgmental in the future. This happened with another job I had as a teen where I biked. How weird it was how I showed up everyday without a car. Who would have thought it was remotely possible???


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

I've never interviewed for a job before.
My dad had his own buisness- just a small family thing- so instant job.
I'm jot sure if this adds to the discussion though.
i guess its good i don't really have a boss and i work with people i know - mostly my dad.
Annoys me when my older brother helps out occasionally- if my dad wants a holiday or a night off. But he starts acting like he's got ideas for the buiness and how he would take an equal place it It with us. When I've worked with my dad since i was 16 and more experienced than my brother and how its mine and my dads plan that when he moves town one day it will be mine.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

the two jobs I ever had... I knew had an interview lol

they just tld me to come in tommorow lol
and i just started to work aha XD 


but I sucked at both of them ...so


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your overwhelming insightful replies! I honestly didn't expect my thread would attract much attention.

I finally got hired recently working as motel front desk clerk during midnight shifts. Tomorrow I'm going to apply for the same position at another motel nearby where they need people working during the days. Since I have some hands-on experience now, I feel quite confident. Plus the hiring manager over the phone sounded very kind.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree!
He should file a complaint. It will not help him land the job, but
it might erase her from screwing others over.



oku said:


> You should totally file a complaint.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

oku said:


> Thank you all for your overwhelming insightful replies! I honestly didn't expect my thread would attract much attention.
> 
> I finally got hired recently working as motel front desk clerk during midnight shifts. Tomorrow I'm going to apply for the same position at another motel nearby where they need people working during the days. Since I have some hands-on experience now, I feel quite confident. Plus the hiring manager over the phone sounded very kind.


I went through a job trail that day(Wednesday) and they told me come to work on Saturday (tomorrow). But, I just got a message that the shift is no longer open. Sounds like some old timers decided to take back their shifts in the last minutes :bash


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wonderful sharing and you sound like a really cool person! :clap



jlscho03 said:


> Worst interview was with someone that was so desperate to hire someone they called me randomly (I hadn't applied with them) and asked if I could interview. Because of this, I don't put my resume online anymore and usually only apply directly to the company I'm going for.
> 
> Anyways, I was like, "Sure."
> "Can you get here by 3:30?" I think it was around 3 or so then and this place was across town in an area I was unfamiliar with, I wasn't dressed for an interview, didn't have my stuff ready, etc.
> ...


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

jlscho03 said:


> Worst interview was with someone that was so desperate to hire someone they called me randomly (I hadn't applied with them) and asked if I could interview. Because of this, I don't put my resume online anymore and usually only apply directly to the company I'm going for.
> 
> Anyways, I was like, "Sure."
> "Can you get here by 3:30?" I think it was around 3 or so then and this place was across town in an area I was unfamiliar with, I wasn't dressed for an interview, didn't have my stuff ready, etc.
> ...


100% Correct.

Most places now simply ask "do you have a valid drivers license" rather than out right asking if you have a car.

It's amazing how picky employers have gotten for even the crappiest of low paying jobs even requiring you to have a car note despite the fact you can hardly make your rent with what the job pays, but there it goes.

I just hope I don't get fired anytime soon so I'll have to start looking for another one. The current job market is insanity.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i dont know what to say. thats why i appply to temp jobs. then they ask why i can only work temp and not permanent. its because i hate everybody and within 5 months i'm gonna be cursing black magic on yo *****


----------

